# Gilt.com anyone?



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it sounds like they want others to do their marketing for them.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

i use gilt. awesome site. the discounts are great and products they sell are top notch. the CS is good too.

I buy a lot of shirts and shoes on there as well as other random things. I got a sweet woven straw fedora that I wear fishing on there. Same hat I am wearing in my avatar.

I say it is definitely worth it to join if you like nice clothes and paying less for them.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

also, I have bought 3 really expensive suits on there for under $200.00 a suit which were normally $600.00+ suits That alone was worth joining


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't spent $600 on clothes in the last two years combined. But then I've only worn shoes and socks for maybe three days total all summer. lol


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

fresh.salty said:


> I haven't spent $600 on clothes in the last two years combined. But then I've only worn shoes and socks for maybe three days total all summer. lol


Haha I hear you. If I didn't work in an office I wouldn't either. When I am home or weekends it's bare feet or flip flops only


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

lol

I work in a shop all by myself. 90% is phone/internet/eBay. The occasional walk-in customers have learned to deal with it. Shorts and flip flops in the summer and 2 pairs of socks and 3 layered jackets in the winter. lol


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Too pricey for most of their products for my liking. My size is difficult to find since I'm so slim, so fit is very important to me. Usually by the time I could manage to see anything on gilt, my size is not available. It usually isn't available even when I check right away anyway. If I am going to order clothes, which happens somewhat rarely, there are other places I prefer.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

ill give it a go, will see what they have, I couldnt care less about the brands though, I like retro clothing though.


----------

